# Arachnids, insects & simular pets.



## Zane_C (May 24, 2010)

I'm into these sort of creatures and love to handle them and have been thinking about getting either a giant centipede or tarantula.

I was just wondering who here has simular pets/interests and would like to share.


----------



## aronpm (May 24, 2010)

Gross.


----------



## Tyrannous (May 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Gross.



+1


----------



## Owen (May 24, 2010)

I don't mind tarantulas, but I absolutely cannot stand spiders. Tarantulas just seem more friendly.


----------



## Zane_C (May 24, 2010)

Owen said:


> I don't mind tarantulas, but I absolutely cannot stand spiders. Tarantulas just seem more friendly.



Do you understand what you just said?


----------



## Dene (May 24, 2010)

If you get a Tarantula bring it to MWO so I can pat it


----------



## Zane_C (May 24, 2010)

I don't think I'll have one by then but if I do, I might bring it along just for you


----------



## aronpm (May 24, 2010)

Worst boss ever :/


----------



## Edmund (May 26, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Gross.
> ...



Make that +2


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 26, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Tyrannous said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



+3


----------



## dillonbladez (May 26, 2010)

similar is spelled wrong >_<


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 26, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> similar is spelled wrong >_<



I noticed that, too.


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 27, 2010)

A giant centipede? why not a giant millipede!


----------



## dabmasta (May 27, 2010)

Owen said:


> I don't mind tarantulas, but I absolutely cannot stand spiders. Tarantulas just seem more friendly.



I don't know why but this guy makes sense


----------



## michaellahti (May 27, 2010)

You should get a Human Centipede.


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> ... thinking about getting either a giant centipede or tarantula.




How about a giant centipede and a cute mouse:


----------



## Chapuunka (May 27, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > ... thinking about getting either a giant centipede or tarantula.
> ...



Imagine that were your foot or something.


----------



## Reptile (May 27, 2010)

Never owned anything other than a dog + mice but I was browsing a certain popular forum and a thread regarding tarantulas came up that I followed and ended up doing some of my own research not realizing a few hours go by.. 

Tarantulas cannot be handled often and you have to make sure it's behaving before you pick it up. You also cant have it out for too long otherwise they get aggressive, so bad luck Dene unless he wants to prove his manliness and take a few bites . 

I saw a few youtube vids of tarantula escapes and they can move very, very fast - look up tarantula escape and they should come up. Their habitat is important not just for being escape proof, but it does need to fit what the tarantula likes otherwise they can get aggressive.

RESEARCH the calmer / beginners species and pick one of those as a starter. A lot of people were commenting about this and there are a few really colourful breeds, some were ones people were suggesting as starters so it isn't a matter of learning to look after tarantulas before getting a cool looking one but on that note, one you like may be on the non noobs only list.

Hope this helps and you post pics soon .


----------



## michaellahti (May 27, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > ... thinking about getting either a giant centipede or tarantula.
> ...



There's a good possibility I will have nightmares tonight now.


----------



## riffz (May 27, 2010)

I have a pet corn snake. It's about 4 ft. long or so.

EDIT: That video is one of the most disturbing and at the same time, wickedest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Neo63 (May 27, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Tyrannous said:
> ...



+4

I'm arachnophobic...


----------



## gavnasty (May 27, 2010)

Wow, f spiders.


----------



## ribonzz (May 27, 2010)

Damn.. that's disgusting.. +4


----------



## Zane_C (May 27, 2010)

Reptile said:


> Never owned anything other than a dog + mice but I was browsing a certain popular forum and a thread regarding tarantulas came up that I followed and ended up doing some of my own research not realizing a few hours go by..
> 
> Tarantulas cannot be handled often and you have to make sure it's behaving before you pick it up. You also cant have it out for too long otherwise they get aggressive, so bad luck Dene unless he wants to prove his manliness and take a few bites .
> 
> ...



Thanks, I've already done the research and am planning on getting a Phlogius Sarina, they're an Australian tropical species and tend to be less argressive, more active and faster growing. Because they're fairly active hopefully it doesn't just stay hidden in it's burrow for ages. 
I'm aware of their speed and ability to climb glass.
Cause tarantula's get so big they can't be dropped like most spiders cause they might be killed from the fall. This means the lid on the tank must be low enough to the ground that if the spider climbs up and falls it's not injured.
Unlike the American species you see that spray tiny bits of hairs every where when threatened, Australian species don't do this.
If it bites me I fail and shouldn't have one


----------



## Tim Major (May 27, 2010)

Dene said:


> If you get a Tarantula bring it to MWO so I can pat it





Zane_C said:


> I don't think I'll have one by then but if I do, I might bring it along just for you


Awesome  My friend brought a snake into school a while ago.



Cride5 said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > ... thinking about getting either a giant centipede or tarantula.
> ...


 Don't get a giant centipede 


Zane, have you spoken to your parents about this? A few years ago, I really wanted a Children's Python. My Dad thought it would be ok, and I had been saving up for a while when I mentioned it to my Mum (for apparently the first time) and she straight out said no. Make sure your parents have assured you they're fine with it.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 27, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> Wow, f spiders.



Im in this boat aswell personally. But they do sound kinda interesting still


----------



## Zane_C (May 27, 2010)

The only person who I'm concerned about is my mum, I told her and she doesn't really approve. Me and my brother who is more of a spider enthusiast will convince her I hope. 
And I won't get a giant centipede.

Btw, when I was making the title I double checked I spelt arachnids correct and I don't think it occured to me whether similar was spelt correctly. All well.


----------



## aronpm (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Tim Major (May 27, 2010)

Awesome pic Aron.


----------



## Faz (May 27, 2010)

Get a badass Giant Centipede.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 27, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Tyjet66 said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...




+981754091641


----------



## Zane_C (May 27, 2010)

Spiders are awesome.

_(surely I can atleast get a +1)_


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Spiders are awesome.



+1


----------



## aronpm (May 27, 2010)

Dene said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Spiders are awesome.
> ...


-1


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



+1 ZILLION O MAN KNOW U LUUS U CNT BEET THT.


----------



## TemurAmir (May 28, 2010)

Dene said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



-2 ZILLION O MAN U KNOW UUUSS CANT BEET THT!


----------



## dillonbladez (May 28, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



+2
not. -3 I would go for a snake if I were you.


----------



## Feryll (May 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Reptile said:
> 
> 
> > Never owned anything other than a dog + mice but I was browsing a certain popular forum and a thread regarding tarantulas came up that I followed and ended up doing some of my own research not realizing a few hours go by..
> ...



Yeah, well put it up on a table about 20 feet up so that if it escapes it won't live to kill anyone


----------



## sub_zero1983 (May 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Reptile said:
> 
> 
> > Never owned anything other than a dog + mice but I was browsing a certain popular forum and a thread regarding tarantulas came up that I followed and ended up doing some of my own research not realizing a few hours go by..
> ...



If it does bite you....it ain't gonna kill ya....lol. To me a tarantula bite feels kinda like getting stung by a wasp. Now you got me wanting to get another one...lol...Thanks.


----------



## Zane_C (May 28, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> +2
> not. -3 I would go for a snake if I were you.



Why? So I can pay several hundred dollars to get a heated enclosure and have to regulary clean up its crap?


----------



## Sa967St (May 28, 2010)

spiders!


----------



## riffz (May 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > +2
> ...



Heating rocks don't cost several hundred dollars. And they eat and crap like once a week. That's less maintenance than most other animals.


----------



## Zane_C (May 29, 2010)

riffz said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



Except for a spider


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 29, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...


Don't you have a spider in your house?


----------

